

Social Startup Labs event in London - tav
http://socialstartuplabs.com/

======
tav
Disclaimer: My girlfriend is one of the main organisers...

The event is interesting for bringing together social business models,
technologies and the familiar lean startup practices.

It's quite ambitious in what it's trying to do and, being a believer in the
"it's the people that make the event", it'd be awesome to see fellow HN'ers
there.

I'm also surprised that "Social Business" doesn't get much coverage on HN?
After seeing various Grameen social businesses first-hand in Bangladesh, I'm
convinced that it's a key part of our future economy and would like to see
more on the topic.

